# have to pay intrest



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Doing the taxes and found I have to pay them instead of getting something back. I'm in the extension so I know I have to pay interest on the tax I owe.

How do they do that. Do I get a bill from them for the interest that I'll ower.

Any help be welcome.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on lots of things, but start here: https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc653 and follow the links that they give to more specific explanations of the process.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info.This is turning out to be an interesting filing.

Bernie


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

I did go through the pub you sent I think I have to send a check with the form and they will tell me later what I owe.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

